# Release "drills"



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey everyone, trying to work on my release. I can dance all around my soup can, but can't get consistent. Figuring it is my anchor and release, is there any drills or anything I can do to help with these? Thank you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As far as an anchor point, pick a comfortable spot such as the corner of your mouth. It may take a few times to find the most comfortable spot. When I shoot, I draw in a breath of air, bring the slingshot up so that Im centered on the target. And then I loosen my grip ever so slightly, so that the ammo seems to slip out. My realese hand stays close to my anchor point until ammo hits the target. I exhale as ammo leaves the pouch. I just picked a large back drop and focused on shooting form, not so much hitting a target. Eventually you will focus on the target only, your shooting form will automatic. I hope I have not confused you. The one thing I have learned over the years, this Forum is full of naturaly talented and gifted shooters. What seems to be a small challenge to shooters like me is second nature to others. Eye hand coordination just comes easier for some.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tag said:


> As far as an anchor point, pick a comfortable spot such as the corner of your mouth. It may take a few times to find the most comfortable spot. When I shoot, I draw in a breath of air, bring the slingshot up so that Im centered on the target. And then I loosen my grip ever so slightly, so that the ammo seems to slip out. My realese hand stays close to my anchor point until ammo hits the target. I exhale as ammo leaves the pouch. I just picked a large back drop and focused on shooting form, not so much hitting a target. Eventually you will focus on the target only, your shooting form will automatic. I hope I have not confused you. The one thing I have learned over the years, this Forum is full of naturaly talented and gifted shooters. What seems to be a small challenge to shooters like me is second nature to others. Eye hand coordination just comes easier for some.


This helps alot actually...I was actually trying to "let go" of pouch...not sure if that would be the cause of that or not though... thank you for input!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

If you haven't already, you could also try a lighter band setup and smaller ammo when practicing and refining your technique. Get a little closer to your target, build up your confidence and step further back when it starts getting too easy. Sometimes, for me at least, its good to just walk away if its a bad shooting session and come back later. I don't want to reinforce whatever I'm doing wrong. For a smooth release try to pinch on top of the ammo rather than in front of it and see if that helps tighten up your group.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Grip the ammo with a straight thumb making sure that it leaves the thumb and finger exactly at the same time to not get a speed bump affect.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> If you haven't already, you could also try a lighter band setup and smaller ammo when practicing and refining your technique. Get a little closer to your target, build up your confidence and step further back when it starts getting too easy. Sometimes, for me at least, its good to just walk away if its a bad shooting session and come back later. I don't want to reinforce whatever I'm doing wrong. For a smooth release try to pinch on top of the ammo rather than in front of it and see if that helps tighten up your group.


Good point there too- was so excited to finally be able to shoot, was probably a good idea to walk away...will give the lighter setup a try also- thank you for suggestions!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Grip the ammo with a straight thumb making sure that it leaves the thumb and finger exactly at the same time to not get a speed bump affect.


Been lucky so far and haven't had a fork hit,but know this was deffinetly a problem of mine too...have to go thru "checklist" now... if one thing isn't a absolute "go" I've been letting down and starting whole process over again...seems like takes forever


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Jonessy22,

Very good tips above, and I just want to add a tip Charles posted here some time ago: hold the ammo with your thumb and index finger but SEPARATE the other three fingers away from these two because on release they stand in the way, if I remember well. I lost the tread but with some search you might find his video on this.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

jazz said:


> Hi Jonessy22,
> 
> Very good tips above, and I just want to add a tip Charles posted here some time ago: hold the ammo with your thumb and index finger but SEPARATE the other three fingers away from these two because on release they stand in the way, if I remember well. I lost the tread but with some search you might find his video on this.
> 
> ...


Also very good thought!never even paid attention to how that hand is...I might be relaxed already...going to try to start taking a video or pictures so can go back and look...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jonesy22 said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jonessy22,
> ...


SimpleShot has a few videos about this. Look around for videos about the "speed bump effect." Relaxing the other fingers on the pouch hand along with the other tips posted here (straight thumb and gripping the ammo itself rather than in front of the ammo) are to minimize or negate the speed bump effect, which can cause inaccuracy and fork hits. Charles has a good video about this as well.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Jonesy22 said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > As far as an anchor point, pick a comfortable spot such as the corner of your mouth. It may take a few times to find the most comfortable spot. When I shoot, I draw in a breath of air, bring the slingshot up so that Im centered on the target. And then I loosen my grip ever so slightly, so that the ammo seems to slip out. My realese hand stays close to my anchor point until ammo hits the target. I exhale as ammo leaves the pouch. I just picked a large back drop and focused on shooting form, not so much hitting a target. Eventually you will focus on the target only, your shooting form will automatic. I hope I have not confused you. The one thing I have learned over the years, this Forum is full of naturaly talented and gifted shooters. What seems to be a small challenge to shooters like me is second nature to others. Eye hand coordination just comes easier for some.
> ...


Just tell the brain to ''relax'' your finger and thumb,don't ''try to let go''.The band will do the job if you relax the hold.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

kevmar said:


> Jonesy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


I'm not sure if this is good, I tend to be holding longer than is probably good for bands, but this is what I started doing...shots surprise me...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you for tips everyone!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've found that lighter bands and lighter ammo make it easier for me to work on my hold and my release. Everyone runs into problems when picking up the sport. You will sort it out as you develop your technique.


----------

